
CentOS 8 Available for Download - SpaceInvader
https://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos/2019-September/173484.html
======
iflywithbook
What's the best way to upgrade from CentOS 7 to 8 if my site is running on
CentOS but I'm not a technical person?

